# Liberty Science Center Open 2017



## Bob (Sep 7, 2017)

The Liberty Science Center Open 2017 will take place on December 16, 2017 in Jersey City, New Jersey, United States. Check out the competition website for more information and registration.

Events: 3x3x3, 2x2x2, 3x3x3 OH, Pyraminx, and Skewb
Tentative Event: 3x3x3 Blindfolded

We are accepting applications for staff. Staff will have waived registration and a lunch voucher in exchange for a busy day of work.


----------



## Bob (Sep 16, 2017)

Registration closed at 8:40 PM! I look forward to seeing you all at the competition!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob said:


> Registration closed at 8:40 PM! I look forward to seeing you all at the competition!


I'm in!

See ya there bob!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob said:


> Registration closed at 8:40 PM! I look forward to seeing you all at the competition!



Registration filled up within 40 minutes?!


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 19, 2017)

Mikel said:


> Registration filled up within 40 minutes?!



Yeah, lol. New Jersey comps are annoying like that. 

(I signed up at 8:00 flat and there were already 19 people signed up before me.)


----------



## Bob (Sep 20, 2017)

At 8:02, there were more than 80 competitors who already registered and paid. I was surprised that it took 40 minutes to fill up--I expected it to close about 15 minutes faster than that.


----------

